# Η σημασία μιας γελοιογραφίας;



## Theseus (Aug 4, 2018)

Εδώ είναι το άρθρο:-
https://pitsirikos.net/2015/05/από-μπροστά-παρθένα-και-από-πίσω-μπαίν/.
Εδώ είναι η γελοιογραφία:-


Τι σημαίνουν οι λέξεις της γελοιογραφίας;


----------



## sarant (Aug 4, 2018)

Theseus said:


> Τι σημαίνουν οι λέξεις της γελοιογραφίας;



Θέλει να πει ότι κάποιοι είναι δουλοπρεπείς και υπάκουοι απέναντι στους ισχυρούς και ανάλγητοι απέναντι στους πιο αδύνατους.


----------



## Theseus (Aug 4, 2018)

Ευχ, Σάραντ. Είναι ΤΟ ΠΟΝΤΙΚΙ ΤΗΣ ΚΡΙΣΗΣ 'The mouse with no judgment/the uncritical mouse'?


----------



## sarant (Aug 4, 2018)

Theseus said:


> Ευχ, Σάραντ. Είναι ΤΟ ΠΟΝΤΙΚΙ ΤΗΣ ΚΡΙΣΗΣ 'The mouse with no judgment/the uncritical mouse'?



No, it is the crisis mouse


----------



## Theseus (Aug 4, 2018)

Θεγξ!


----------

